# How is your weather



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Here in central NC we have been getting _freezing rain _ today, common in this part, more so than snow. However on Weds & Fri we did get a dusting of snow. I guess this is pay back for 70 degree weather a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

It's a blizzard in NYC; a "classic nor'easter". Already over 12 inches of snow since late Saturday morning. -4C now, was -12C this morning. No doubt that is balmy summer weather compared to Hibbin, MN....

Andrew Cribb


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

pineapple said:


> It's a blizzard in NYC; a "classic nor'easter". Already over 12 inches of snow since late Saturday morning. -4C now, was -12C this morning. No doubt that is balmy summer weather compared to Hibbin, MN....
> 
> Andrew Cribb


Oh dear, do I ramble that much about the weather?? :-S LOL!

I really dislike the ice more than snow or slush. We did get a snow storm yesterday, and it's heading for the east.... You guys are going to get more than us this time....
It really is balmy here compared to last week when we had lows of -44° F.

Heres a pic of some of my cacti looking at the snow flying out of the snowblower a few hours ago. Pretty, isn't it? 

I didn't realize just how much snow we have on the ground until I went to go to a spot in the yard and almost got mired in the snow. Up to the hips..... I guess it's time to get the snow shoes out....


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

You're lucky, Trenac -- I got two inches of snow and now a coat of ice on top. I'm not quite sure when my street will be driveable (huge hill). Boohooo.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Looking out one door at todays 7' snowfall










And another look outside, this is what fell after being out to play for a few hours in the Jeep.


----------



## locus (Dec 7, 2004)

Well it is a forecast maximum of 40C here in Perth, Australia today... thats 104F. 

Think I might go for a swim...


----------



## www.glass-gardens.com (Jun 3, 2004)

I'm assuming you meant 7" gnat, we just got 13" a few weeks ago makes that look rather tame really 

But hey, you got some decent lugs on those tires for it, the lady whose jeep I pulled out of a snowbank with our trusty little Amigo didn't.

Maybe someone can explain WHY you would put street tread on a 4 X 4 ?


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Eeeks, I do mean 7 INCHES, sorry.

In these parts thats a fair amt of snow. Enought to cause a massive run on the grocery stores when forecast. 

Don't even get me started on the whole SUV thing. I only own one cause I live in a rural area and enjoy 4 wheeling.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Well if you happend to hear the news out here, Raleigh, NC got one inch of snow and the whole city was a total mess -- kids had to sleep at school! Don't even get me started....


----------



## louieknucks (Oct 12, 2004)

It was 72 degrees today here in Biloxi.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

louieknucks said:


> It was 72 degrees today here in Biloxi.


I've almost forgotten what that feels like.

It amazes me how there is such a variety if weather around the US.

PG... It is amazing how 1-2 inches here brings a city to almost stand still. I hate for us to get a large snowfall like some of the other guys here have, wonder what would happen then :-s


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Hmmm...San Diego? I haven't had a day in the last several months that I absolutely couldn't ride the motorcycle in to work. Last few days have been in the 70's to 80's. One day got really close to 90.


----------



## danio27 (Jul 24, 2004)

It's a blizzard in Boston. We are expecting to get 20" by tomorrow!


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

I know Chris, and I LOVE it. I was out in this all night. Its so peaceful and the heavy snows make the world seem so small and all yours.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

It snowed on Christmas, was 80+ degrees yesterday, and now its in the fortys, which is damn cold if you ask me! 

Kevin Simms
Corpus Christi, TX


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

turbomkt said:


> Hmmm...San Diego? I haven't had a day in the last several months that I absolutely couldn't ride the motorcycle in to work. Last few days have been in the 70's to 80's. One day got really close to 90.


Must be nice!

Do you have high humidity in San Deigo?


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

No humidity in Los Angeles, Trenac, I grew in there (Torrance). It so spoiled me. My street is still a frozen block of ice -- I didn't get to work til 10:30 a.m. today and not until I dragged a 50 pound bag of pea gravel and threw it in my street (slipping and falling on the ice in the process, but I'm ok).


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

trenac said:


> Must be nice!
> 
> Do you have high humidity in San Deigo?


 The humidity isn't bad at all. My brother-in-law lives in the Seattle area and gets nose bleeds down here because it is so "dry." Granted, there are some days in the summer it gets up there, but nothing like Annapolis, Maryland, or even worse - Panama City Beach, Florida, during the summer.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Here we go again, another weekend of snow, sleet & freezing rain.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Yep, Trenac  Boohooo!


----------

